# Good RPG's for the PS2?



## kaneda (Mar 31, 2006)

Now before anyone starts screaming REPOST, or links me to the one posted by Lacedaemonian, I've already looked through that but im being more specific 

From the title, you should be able to guess that I'm looking for an RPG for the ps2! The RPG's I've played and LOVED have been ff 7 and X, baldurs gate 1 and 2.  Wasn't too keen on ffVIII.  

So i suppose I am looking for something turn based. I like deep stories (i found ffVIII rather shallow) magic and fairly long games.  Not too keen on Kingdom of hearts (looks a bit childish). Ideally thats now on platinum (because it physically hurts me to spend over 25quid for a game!). 

So suggestions please!!


----------



## Aes (Mar 31, 2006)

Hmm, have you played Star Ocean: 'Till the End of Time?  It has decent depth, interesting gameplay, and is pretty fun even if it's not turn-based.  In fact, the fights border on action rather than standard rpg fare in several ways.

Final Fantasy X-2 is pretty nice too, although chances are you've already played it, and it's also not turn-based.  Hmm, what about Dragon Quest 8?  You know, now that I think about it, I don't see very many turn-based rpgs out there anymore.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 31, 2006)

*I have a few good reccomendations for you.

ShadowHearts 2 Covenant.

Balders Gate Dark Allience 2.

Dark Chronicle, also known as Drak Cloud outside the uk.

Grandia 2.

Kingdom Hearts.

Breath Of Fire Dragon Quarter.
*


----------



## Aes (Apr 1, 2006)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Dark Chronicle, also known as Drak Cloud outside the uk.*


Dark Cloud 1 & 2 are hardly turn-based rpgs, but they're still very good games, especially 2.  If you want a break from standard rpg fare, give them a shot.

The Shadow Hearts series is one I've actually been trying to get ahold of, but they seem to be rather rare finds.


----------



## kaneda (Apr 1, 2006)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *I have a few good reccomendations for you.
> 
> ShadowHearts 2 Covenant.
> 
> ...



Breath of Fire Dragon I've heard SO MUCH bad things about, like the fact that its almost impossible to save, that you cant rest, boring battles etc. 

Grandia 2 sounds quite good - wouldn't i need to play the first one first though?

Baldurs gate dark alliance, been looking for that, but can't seem to find it anywhere 



			
				Aes said:
			
		

> Hmm, have you played Star Ocean: 'Till the End of Time? It has decent depth, interesting gameplay, and is pretty fun even if it's not turn-based. In fact, the fights border on action rather than standard rpg fare in several ways.
> 
> Final Fantasy X-2 is pretty nice too, although chances are you've already played it, and it's also not turn-based. Hmm, what about Dragon Quest 8? You know, now that I think about it, I don't see very many turn-based rpgs out there anymore.



I haven't played star ocean, I'll keep an eye out for it, seems to have got good reviews on amazon. 

It's getting really hard to find RPG's now, they used to be so popular


----------



## Aes (Apr 1, 2006)

kaneda said:
			
		

> It's getting really hard to find RPG's now, they used to be so popular


 Try either a local used game store or ebay/misc used online stores.  Seriously, that's the only way you'll find them these days, which sucks. 

Try a Froogle search.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 1, 2006)

Baldurs Gate: Dark Alliance isn't turn based either.

And no, you don't need the first Grandia. The second is separate anyway 

I would add Suidoken to this list, but the PS2 ones are quite pricey still and you might have trouble locating the PS1 versions.

Vandal Hearts and Vagrant Story for the PS1 were both excellent too.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Apr 1, 2006)

its doesn't have the best story but if u just looking for a hack n slash champions of norath is a great way to blow of steam diablo style


----------



## kaneda (Apr 3, 2006)

Jason_Taverner said:
			
		

> its doesn't have the best story but if u just looking for a hack n slash champions of norath is a great way to blow of steam diablo style



I have never understood the appeal of diablo... i got diablo 2 because of the reviews I read...could not stand it!  Think it was because it was so much hack n slash with nothing else REALLY going on!  So don't think I'll getting that hehe


----------



## kaneda (Apr 3, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Baldurs Gate: Dark Alliance isn't turn based either.
> 
> I would add Suidoken to this list, but the PS2 ones are quite pricey still and you might have trouble locating the PS1 versions.



Yer but its Baldur's gate!!! 

Suidoken, I've seen that around, but you're right - still too pricey.  I'll wait a while for that i think


----------



## Quokka (Apr 3, 2006)

Did you ever get around to playing Final Fantasy tactics? bit different style and its getting on now, though it was a class game. It'd certainly be cheap but you'd probably have to get it online.

PS2 is compatable with PS1 games right? (I jumped ship to xbox  )


----------



## kaneda (Apr 3, 2006)

Quokka said:
			
		

> Did you ever get around to playing Final Fantasy tactics? bit different style and its getting on now, though it was a class game. It'd certainly be cheap but you'd probably have to get it online.
> 
> PS2 is compatable with PS1 games right? (I jumped ship to xbox  )



It is indeed!  Never owned tactics, it reminded me a bit of civilisation where you have to use your brain before you make a move which i wasnt too keen on


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Apr 3, 2006)

Grandia 3 is out now for the PS2 and it appears to be an awesome game.  I played Grandia 2 on the Dreamcast and loved it; the combat system is unlike any other game (it's hard to explain but I can say it's more involved than standard turn-based combat).  The graphics are very appealing and at times stunning.  The story and the dialogue are interesting and much less cliched than other RPG's.  There are no random battles, and most of the battles are appropiately challenging at each stage of the game.  Drawbacks include: the extended length of some of the non-boss battles; no side quests, although there are a couple of special areas where you can level up and aquire money; and there are an ubelievable amount of looong cutscenes.  This isn't a problem for first play because you'll be interested, but if you replay the game you'll want to skip them and it's not possible.  I don't have PS2, but I've heard that Grandia 3 is nearly the same as 2 (in gameplay, not in storyline) with some improvements.  I'd recommend getting 2 before 3, simply because it will be a lot less expensive and if you don't like it then you won't like 3.  A sidenote-don't try to find the first Grandia.  I think it was either a Japanese only release or it was released on the Sega Saturn only, and I've heard it doesn't resemble 2 and/or was not very fun.  Long Grandia post over .


----------



## McMurphy (Apr 3, 2006)

I am sure there is more games that make a good RPG list for the playstation 2, but the following are the ones I have played:

*Grandia II:*  Dated because it is a far older game than most people realize, but it is also quite inexpensive.  Click to my review if you want to know more.

*Dragon Quest VIII:* It is simply amazing, and I mean that literally. Absolutely every element that the game offers the player is well thought out and executed. Also, if you are looking for a very long RPG, this is the one for you. It promises at the very least 80 hours of gaming even when a person attempts to skip all the sidequests. The game is the fastest selling video game in Japanese history. So successful is the Dragon Quest series, that it is illegal to debut the game on a weekday because so many Japanese children skip school to snatch themselves a copy.

*Final Fantasy X and X-2:*  But play them in that order.  Final Fantasy X offers up a playstation 2 level of typical Final Fantasy rpging, so, if you have liked the series up to that point, you won't be disappointed or surprised by X.  X-2, while not as good, offers many sidequests (in fact, it is defined by them) that dictate which of the game's endings you will earn.

*Shadow Hearts series:* What started out as a sleeper hit, has evolved into a major release of its third installment. A rpg series for those players looking for the turned-based type, but a bit darker in tone and bizarre in humor.
*
Xenosaga:* I personally didn't like the game, but many swear by it. Imagine a Kubrick science fiction film as a turn-based rpg, and you will start to get an idea for what is in store for you. Many cinema clips (too much, if you ask me), and story driven. Also, if you are working with a budget, it is an extremely cheap game to pick up at your local secondhand shop.


----------



## kaneda (Apr 5, 2006)

You have all been absolutely marvelous[FONT=&quot] ! thank you so much for the sugggestions!!  Grandia 2 seems to have been mentioned a fair few times so I'm going to see if I can locate that today!! Thanks again! [/FONT]


----------



## kaneda (Apr 5, 2006)

McMurphy said:
			
		

> *Grandia II:*  Dated because it is a far older game than most people realize, but it is also quite inexpensive.  Click to my review if you want to know more.


haha, i love how ariel the little mermaid does the voice acting in this!! another point for grandia 2 haha.


----------



## Presea (Apr 7, 2006)

kaneda said:
			
		

> So i suppose I am looking for something turn based. I like deep stories (i found ffVIII rather shallow) magic and fairly long games. Not too keen on Kingdom of hearts (looks a bit childish)


 
If you haven't played it, don't under-estimate it! Omg! Aside from the Goofy and Donald present, it's much more fun than it looks at first glance! And Sephiroth is in it!! <3

Grandia III isn't out here yet, and there isn't a release date! *Cry*. But yes, Grandia II is muchly awesome. There isn't anything else necessary to say for it. 
Play anything to do with Final Fantasy. FFVIII was a let down for me too storywise, yet it's still just as entertaining for the gameplay. FFX stretched the limits when it first came out - and will have you crying by the end, I bet you (it's not just me, I swear!). 
FFX-2 is a great game in the sense that you can complete as much or as little as you want before the end of the game - and the alternative endings reflect that. So there is a lot of choice involved; and personally, I love the battle system. However, it's not the most amazing game for storyline - atleast, compared to the previous title. 
Does the Metal Gear Solid series count? I know it's not fantasy, and most fantasy fans wouldn't go near it due to the whole 'guns and war' persona, but as an rpg series in it's own right I love it - and everything about it is simply amazing; the same effect as the FF series. Especially the first MGS. 
I would recommend Dark Chronicle (Dark Cloud 2), because it's quite unique, and has more different aspects to the game than most rpgs. Both are similar, yet Dark Chronicle has a charm only present with cell-shaded animé designs. <3 It has so many side-quests, it would keep you occupied for a long time. 
I was never a fan of Star Ocean.. it's pretty, it has a rich storyline - but for some reason I always get bored of it. >< That's just personal taste I guess. 

I can't actually think of many good rpgs for PS2.. x.x.


----------

